# 1/32 flying sub build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks pretty nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Looks great! Very nice indeed! This is a kit I wish I had picked up when it was available.....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:Yet another incredible job, as always, good sir!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Very nice!!!
And that battery looks like it can slide right into the rear hatch, must be the battery compartment.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow, absolutely beautiful build :thumbsup:. 

I snatched up this kit in the clearance section of my local Hobbytown two weeks ago and your excellent build makes me want to rip of the cellophane and dig right in.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nicely done, Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere and Humble thanks guys!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super clean. What a pretty build. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dr. Brad said:


> Looks great! Very nice indeed! This is a kit I wish I had picked up when it was available.....


Couple still on the shelf at Gilroy Hobbys in Gilroy, Ca. I think he ships but he's a tiny bit pricey. The ones I saw had the special resin "landing gear" kit shrink wrapped with the sub kit. The mispelling is the correct spelling, "Hobbys". Just google it for phone #.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Another amazing build ! Your attention to detail is overwhelming !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

DCH10664 said:


> Another amazing build ! Your attention to detail is overwhelming !! :thumbsup:


Sincere thanks sir...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

kdaracal said:


> Couple still on the shelf at Gilroy Hobbys in Gilroy, Ca. I think he ships but he's a tiny bit pricey. The ones I saw had the special resin "landing gear" kit shrink wrapped with the sub kit. The mispelling is the correct spelling, "Hobbys". Just google it for phone #.


Ah, thanks, but I'm in Canada. That said, I'll have to check a shop or two here in Vancouver and when we're in Edmonton later .....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Nice!


 
Thank you very much indeed sir!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow, impressive!
Great finish with the yellow paint. 
And I love the last photo with the sub over the water. I am guessing Photoshop had a hand in that and that it is not a textured plastic sheet with lights or just photographed over a swimming pool? 

Love it..

Alien


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Mark, What an awesome build regarding your Flying Sub, no doubt! :thumbsup:
~Ben G. 

*click on....* A shared admiration for the Flying Sub :wink2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Have you got another shot of this showing how you have this mounted to the base. Or is it trick photography! 

Speaking of which, love your last pic, just like it was from the show. Your attention to detail, not only on the build, but your photography is stunning. Well done!



Captain Han Solo said:


>


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

rowdylex said:


> Have you got another shot of this showing how you have this mounted to the base. Or is it trick photography!
> 
> Speaking of which, love your last pic, just like it was from the show. Your attention to detail, not only on the build, but your photography is stunning. Well done!


Sincere thanks! I actually enjoy the photography part of my builds a whole lot. I like my work to speak for itself.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm guessing the first shot is it sitting on a textured glass table. No clue on the flying shot.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I'm guessing the first shot is it sitting on a textured glass table. No clue on the flying shot.


The first shot is a possible diorama...now that I am doing my own molding/casting.

The second shot was done the same way they did it on the show. I have several SPFX videos in the works to show off the models and my work.

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Here's a little Jupiter 2 video...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, Thanks!

More Pics and a Video soon.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Mr Morton (Feb 10, 2013)

I am as impressed by the photography as I am by the model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Very nice


----------



## deboermodels (Dec 20, 2014)

Was the model pretty easy to put together? Looks fantastic.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, yeah, it's a pretty east build.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mark,

You build some seriously nice kits and take great pictures to compliment them. You are definitely inspiring to me. Thanks for continuing to share your work.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

wander1107 said:


> Mark,
> 
> You build some seriously nice kits and take great pictures to compliment them. You are definitely inspiring to me. Thanks for continuing to share your work.


Many thanks!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful & Inspiring work as always Captain Han Solo!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

deboermodels said:


> Was the model pretty easy to put together? Looks fantastic.


I see this question is asked a lot. Most of the time, the answer is "no". But we ARE talking about _Moebius_ here. Every single model I have from them, simply _falls_ together!  Not really, but man, the precision is incredible!

I took the FS-1 top and bottom shells, sandwiched the windshield part in between, stuck the removable top part on, and put in a makeshift cardboard interior. _Not one piece_ is glued! It is on display as we speak! I can take my time with the interior.

The difficulty in this model is affording and installing all the aftermarket items for this. Mark Myers nailed it! The ship goes together VERY easily. To get as detailed as Mark's? That's gonna be some _work_...:freak:

Doug


----------

